# Radhose Damen mit Polster gesucht!



## hasenfusses (25. März 2010)

Ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Radhosen mit Damensitzpolster, die Herrenpolster gehen mir immer bis zum Bauchnabel weil der Vorbau ja fehlt, am liebsten auch noch ohne Beingummi.
Meine preisliche Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 35.-.
Momentan habe ich welche von Ultima aus Supplex, werden nur leider nicht mehr hergestellt und daher nicht mehr zu bekommen.

Jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Colliz1000 (25. März 2010)

Hy,
bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einer 2. Hose. 35,00  ???  das wird aber kein gutes Polster...Da musst Du schon etwas extrem reduziertes finden. Würde eher sagen, dass die Hosen so ab 50-60  anfangen. Sonst würde ich Dir eher zu Aldi & Co. raten, auch wenn das kein Polster ist.....
LG
Nicole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (25. März 2010)

Schaut mal bei Vaude. Die Polster verschleißen leider schnell, aber sie sind teilweise günstig zu kriegen.


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2010)

Habe zwar keine Hose mit Polster, sondern nur eine zum drunterziehen, bin damit aber sehr zufrieden.
http://www.craft-sports.de/cool/l1-underwear/damen/craft-193688-cool-bike-boxer-w.html


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. März 2010)

Ich trage gern die Eigenmarke von Stadler (Dynamics) - allerdings als Herrenmodell, weil ich keine Hosen mag, die in der Mitte des Oberschenkels enden... Da kommst Du auch gut mit Deiner Preisvorstellung hin. 

Wenn der Link nicht funktioniert, dann http://www.zweirad-stadler.de und nach _Dynamics_ suchen.


----------



## Female (25. März 2010)

Castelli haben sehr gute Polster.
Gibts beispielsweise hier recht günstig. 
Gerade bei Radhosen lohnt es sich in meinen Augen, etwas mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich trage gern die Eigenmarke von Stadler (Dynamics) - allerdings als Herrenmodell, weil ich keine Hosen mag, die in der Mitte des Oberschenkels enden... Da kommst Du auch gut mit Deiner Preisvorstellung hin.
> 
> Wenn der Link nicht funktioniert, dann http://www.zweirad-stadler.de und nach _Dynamics_ suchen.



Ich liebe die Dynamics Hosen auch! Bisher bin ich aber nur Damenmodelle gefahren. Leider sind mir an vielen neueren Modellen die Beinabschlüsse zu eng.  Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal ein Herrenmodell probieren... Allerdings mag ich den Internetshop überhaupt nicht, manchmal packen sie das Verkehrte ein, manchmal dauern die Gutschriften ewig... Mir ist es beim Stadler lieber, im Laden selber zu kaufen. Ich hab von denen auch tolle Winterhandschuhe!


----------



## hasenfusses (29. März 2010)

@Torax
Sehr hilfreicher Beitrag, wirklich.
Das Problem war nicht das ich nicht in der Lage mit dei ebay nach Hosen zu suchen, das Problem ist das ich eine Hose aus Supplex ohne Beingummi möchte....

Eine gute Hose wird nicht über den Preis definiert, so einfach ist das nun auch nicht. 
Ich brauche kein Pampers Sitzpolster, ich habe nämlich einen guten Sattel.

Aldi &Co haben keine Damenhosen, das ist immer das gleiche Polster für Damen und Herren, ansonsten hätte ich da kein Problem mit.


----------



## 666steve666 (31. März 2010)

Wenn man den Preis einer guten Radhose ins verhältnis zur getragenen Zeit setzt, dann lohnt sich meistens mehr auszugeben als bei einer Designerjeans, ....
Sugoi hat mit die besten Radhosen in (fast) allen Formen und Preisklassen.
Aber mit 35 EUR wird's dünn.


----------



## hasenfusses (7. April 2010)

Ähm, soll das jetzt Werbung in eigener Sache sein?? Mit meinen Preisvorstellungen hat das ja nix zu tun.
Vom dem bescheuerten Aufdruck mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## lucie (7. April 2010)

666steve666 schrieb:


> Sugoi hat mit die besten Radhosen in (fast) allen Formen und Preisklassen.
> Aber mit 35 EUR wird's dünn.



Dem kann ich durchaus zustimmen. Sugoi hat auch für Frauen wirklich sehr gute Polster. Trage selbst die Evolution Woman und bin vom Polster auch auf sehr langen Touren absolut überzeugt. 
Mich hat letztes Jahr jemand auf der Straße beim Entladen seines Transporters vom Rad geschubst, bin dabei voll auf Seite gestürzt und noch ein wenig gerutscht - die "Sugoi" war danach vollkommen intakt, das Gore-Trikot im Eimer und ich in der Notaufnahme. Sagt vielleicht auch etwas über die Qualität aus!!! 
Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, mit 35,00 Euronen wird es wirklich ein sehr dünnes Polster!  




hasenfusses schrieb:


> Ähm, soll das jetzt Werbung in eigener Sache sein?? Mit meinen Preisvorstellungen hat das ja nix zu tun.
> Vom dem bescheuerten Aufdruck mal ganz abgesehen.



Welcher bescheuerte Aufdruck???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfusses (8. April 2010)

> Welcher bescheuerte Aufdruck???


Der Beitrag mit dem Link wurde vom Admin gelöscht, da hat jemand Werbung gemacht für seine Produkte.


----------



## lucie (8. April 2010)

hasenfusses schrieb:


> Der Beitrag mit dem Link wurde vom Admin gelöscht, da hat jemand Werbung gemacht für seine Produkte.



Alles klar.

Es ist scheinbar wirklich recht schwer, eine Hose mit Polster zu finden, die keinen Haftgummi an den Innenseiten der Hosenbeine hat.
Mir fallen zumindest keine kurzen Hosen ein, 3/4-lange dagegen schon eher, aber dann auch nicht für 35,00 Euro und ebenso nicht mit dem "besseren" Polster.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. April 2010)

ich habe eine Vaude Hose, das war allerdings noch ein 2008er Modell, ohne Haftgummi in der Innenseite... Das ist sehr viel angenehmer, finde ich! Aber leider hatte das 2009er Modell wieder diese Silikonstreifen 
Die Hose war auch eher günstig, aber das Polster ist auch eher günstig  (dünn)

Für nicht allzulange Touren habe ich gern die Craft "Unterhose" mit Polsteran , das auch recht dünn ist.


----------



## mountymaus (9. April 2010)

Eine Radhose ohne Beinabschluss? Das würde ich mir überlegen, da es passieren kann, dass dir das Hosenbein sehr leicht hochrutscht. Habe da eine Baggy von Gonso, bei der ich das Problem habe. Irgendwann ist das sehr unbequem und die Falten der Hose drücken...


----------



## Warnschild (9. April 2010)

Habe grade in einem "einschlägigen Onlineshop" einige Sonderangebote entdeckt, da gabs bspw. Damen-Hosen von Maloja, Pearl Izumi, Starshot,... zu "ganz-okay"-Preisen. 

Mich stört die Gummierung in den Hosensäumen nicht, aber ich habe mir kürzlich sagen lassen, dass man bei der Teambekleidung teils wieder davon abkäme, weil sie insbesondere im Sommer unangenehm seien. 

An sich trag ich Herren- wie Damenmodelle gleich gerne, habe aber bspw. bei Scott die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Polster besser aussehen als sie sich tragen - und das auch nicht lange. 

Meine Sugoi-Hose (auch die Evolution) ist top, meine alte Nalinihose ebenfalls (obwohl das SP seltsam aussieht, fährt es sich besser als jede neue Scotthose).


----------



## gubeck (12. April 2010)

A propos:
Welchen Vorteil hat eine Damenhose mit Trägern? (Ich denke dabei an kurze Pinkelstops, wenn das Trikot noch drüber ist?)
Wer hat generell gute Erfahrungen mit Trägerhosen?
Hat sich erledigt, habe gerade die unzähligen Artikel dazu gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. April 2010)

der vorteil ist nicht beim pinkeln, sondern beim fahren; da sitzt die hose eben besser.


----------



## hasenfusses (13. April 2010)

> Eine Radhose ohne Beinabschluss? Das würde ich mir überlegen, da es passieren kann, dass dir das Hosenbein sehr leicht hochrutscht.


Wie gesagt, meine Ultima Hosen die ich sehr gerne fahre haben kein Gummi und es rutscht nichts. Es ist eine normale enge Radhose, keine Baggy.

Ich benötige kein "Windelpolster", ich fahre nur Brooks Sättel, die sind eh schon bequem, mir reicht die zarte Polstervariante.


----------



## eve77 (30. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

...kann mir jemand eine gute Hose mit (hinten) breitem Polster empfehlen? Habe in den Läden schon ettliche durchprobiert, aber die hatten entweder ein billiges/dünnes Polster oder die Sitzknochen lagen auf der Polsterkante bzw. auf dem wenig gepolsterten Rand. Mein Sitzknochenabstand beträgt ca. 12.5 cm.

Liebe Grüße, eve77


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Mai 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> der vorteil ist nicht beim pinkeln, sondern beim fahren; da sitzt die hose eben besser.



Vielleicht bei Männern, da durch die Körperform da die Hose eher zum Rutschen neigt, vor allem, wenn sie noch einen Rantzen haben.   Ich konnte da bisher ausser dem Pinkelnachteil noch keinen Vorteil feststellen, der das aufwiegen würde und würde mir deshalb auch keine solche Hose mehr kaufen.


----------



## Deleted182880 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich habe eine Damenhose von Gore, die ein bequemes Polster hat, aber leider bei viel action rutscht, da sie am Bund recht weit geschnitten ist. 

Ansonsten kann ich pearl izumi weiter empfehlen. Die sitzen super, Polster ist auch gut, haben auch Stürze bis jetzt gut überlebt. Hab 4 unterschiedliche (Elite und Pro Modelle) und sie werden immer besser...leider doch eher teuer, aber mein Hintern ist es mit Wert

Die Beinabschlüsse find ich nicht unbedingt unangenehm...es gibt welche ohne Silikon mit nem eingewebtem Gummiabschluss..der fühlt sich zumindest nicht so nach Gummi an. Ansonstern glaub ich, haben die 3/4 Hosen keine gummierten Abschluss.

Ich kann ebenfalls nur empfehlen mehr als 35 euro zu investieren. Bei BikeDiscount oder BikeAlm gibts es öfter mal reduzierte Modelle, da lohnt es sich dann zuzuschlagen...


----------



## Frankinmuc (31. Januar 2014)

Dass du überhaupt mit Männerhosen zurecht gekommen bist... Wundert mich. Bist du eher Gelegenheitsradlerin? Bie großen Touren kann so was echt schmerzhaft werden.
Eine der mit Sicherheit besten ist CRAFT. http://www.craft-sports.de/ Allerdings sind die etwas teuer. Und ziemlich reduziert, d.h.immer schwarz. Auch gut ist Fanfiluca und Pearl Izumi, die legen auch nochmal etwas mehr wert auf die Optik. Schau da mal: http://www.akzent-bikestyle.de/Damen-Fahrradbekleidung/Radhosen-Damen/
Wenn der Preis eine große Rolle spielt, dann überleg dir mal, ob eine hochwertige Innehose und drüber eine billige Radlerhose was für dich ist.
Viel Erfolg! Frank


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

Frankinmuc schrieb:


> Dass du überhaupt mit Männerhosen zurecht gekommen bist... Wundert mich. Bist du eher Gelegenheitsradlerin? Bie großen Touren kann so was echt schmerzhaft werden.



wieso?
Jeder Arsch ist anders, da gibt's keine allgemeinen Regeln. Ich mag "Männer-Polster" auch lieber, genau wie "Männer-Sättel". Als Gelegenheitsradlerin würde ich mich trotzdem nicht bezeichnen, und besonders androgyn gebaut bin ich auch nicht (fetter Arsch und schmale Taille). Bei engen elastischen Lycra-Hosen ist das kein Problem, die passen sich ja an. Nur bei weiten, inelastischen Baggys brauch ich Damenschnitte, weil ich bei den meisten Männerschnitten am Bauch zweimal rein passen würde während es an den Hüften schon kneift.


----------



## Warnschild (3. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wieso?
> Jeder Arsch ist anders, da gibt's keine allgemeinen Regeln. Ich mag "Männer-Polster" auch lieber, genau wie "Männer-Sättel". Als Gelegenheitsradlerin würde ich mich trotzdem nicht bezeichnen, und besonders androgyn gebaut bin ich auch nicht (fetter Arsch und schmale Taille). Bei engen elastischen Lycra-Hosen ist das kein Problem, die passen sich ja an. Nur bei weiten, inelastischen Baggys brauch ich Damenschnitte, weil ich bei den meisten Männerschnitten am Bauch zweimal rein passen würde während es an den Hüften schon kneift.



Ich kam bisher auch mit Männerhosen am besten klar, die waren ohnehin die preis-leistungs-technisch ideale Variante. Frauenhosen haben fast immer ein bescheidenes Sitzpolster, sind aus weniger festem Material und sonst auch minderwertiger (meiner Erfahrung nach), kosten dabei verhältnismäßig viel.

Neuerdings fahre ich aber nur noch Hosen von Leverve, sowohl immer Damenhosen als auch sogar ohne Träger. Sie sitzen super, haben geniale Polster, tolle Materialien, sehen gut aus, der Preis ist absolut angemessen, dazu noch wird in Deutschland produziert. Da hab ich gar nichts zu meckern. Wir haben erst unsere Teamklamotten von dort bezogen. Kurz darauf hab ich meinen gesamten persönlichen Bestand aufgestockt, denn die Trikots finde ich auch super


----------

